# Any Ideas For Interior



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

I am redoing the interior in my Escort and I was wondering what kind of ideas you guys had. I am thinking along the lines of blue and purple microsuede, what do you think? Here is a pic of my car :biggrin:


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

Uh nice..........uh........hmmmmm........car????

Think you could have made that pic any bigger?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Mar 3 2005, 01:42 PM
> *Uh nice..........uh........hmmmmm........car????
> 
> Think you could have made that pic any bigger?
> [snapback]2803680[/snapback]​*


What are you talking about. :uh:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Mar 3 2005, 01:38 PM
> *I am redoing the interior in my Escort and I was wondering what kind of ideas you guys had.  I am thinking along the lines of blue and purple microsuede, what do you think?  Here is a pic of my car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 3 2005, 02:02 PM
> *What are you talking about. :uh:
> [snapback]2803821[/snapback]​*


The first pic that you had posted was what looked like a cut floorplan and some tube frame, and it was a huge pic!

Whats the interior look like now?


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Mar 4 2005, 10:05 AM
> *The first pic that you had posted was what looked like a cut floorplan and some tube frame, and it was a huge pic!
> 
> Whats the interior look like now?
> [snapback]2807957[/snapback]​*



the interior right now is stock, that is why I want to redo it.


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

Ive got the perfect setup for you...... let me try and find the video for ya!


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.stupidvideos.com/Default.asp go to browse by, search and type in boyz in da hood! perfect setup for ya!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Mar 4 2005, 10:05 AM
> *The first pic that you had posted was what looked like a cut floorplan and some tube frame, and it was a huge pic!
> 
> Whats the interior look like now?
> [snapback]2807957[/snapback]​*


:uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Mar 4 2005, 10:43 AM
> *http://www.stupidvideos.com/Default.asp go to browse by, search and type in boyz in da hood!  perfect setup for ya!
> [snapback]2808078[/snapback]​*


Seen it already. So is that an actual idea (white vinyl) or are you trying to start some shit because its an Escort?


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

no actually it was an idea. 

If I wanted to start shit cause it was an Escort Id say hey its an Escort its worth 5 bucks get a real car, but no Im not, people customize their car because thats what they like. It takes a lot of talent time and money to customize, and I give people props for doing what they do! I may not always agree with what people do but thats what makes everyone unique!

I like how the back seat is removed and one big ass box is put back there! I had an 89 Escort GT and that thing pounded any hatch will pound! The white vinyl with that blue would look good.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Mar 4 2005, 01:22 PM
> *no actually it was an idea.
> 
> If I wanted to start shit cause it was an Escort Id say hey its an Escort its worth 5 bucks get a real car, but no Im not, people customize their car because thats what they like.  It takes a lot of talent time and money to customize, and I give people props for doing what they do!  I may not always agree with what people do but thats what makes everyone unique!
> ...


Cool just didn't know where you were coming from. Its so easy to misunderstand people on here. Its my wifes car so and I did the work so I get a little protective of it.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

It's tight the way it is!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

go whit white and blue pipeing


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I say the best place for cool fabrics is on ebay. Just search through some of the ones they have on there. Otherwise, if you are willing to spend some major money, do a chrome interior from alsa. THis would look really cool! 

http://alsacorp.com/products/fabrics/chrom...chromeleath.htm


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

Chrome interior? ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## toolman (Aug 3, 2003)

Suggestion...Pull out all the plastics, headliner, dash, and console.....sand them......and sand somemore then paint them the same color as the car maybe put some ol'school pinstripes on them...new black carpet kit and ride player


----------



## hydrosunlimited (Mar 20, 2005)

:twak: some guys just get scrd they can't handle ladies handling their own shit!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks like its going to be grey and blue tweed. I'll post some pics when its done. :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Jus flipping thru & was curious if any updates or pics?


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

WHYY????????????????????????????????????? MIGHT AS WELL REDO A PINTO INTERIOR


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

do a blue leather the color of the car and a blue suede inserts the color of the top! 2 colors and do the piping the color of the top too  get it pimpin


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

crush


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

I think it looks bad ass in a euro


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Oct 26 2005, 04:06 AM~4073276
> *WHYY?????????????????????????????????????  MIGHT AS WELL REDO A PINTO INTERIOR
> *


So show us your ride?


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR (Nov 10, 2005)

ive always been a fan of small cut mirriors all over.


----------



## BIGBODYDelta68 (Oct 27, 2005)

FRESHCORT!!! looks slick I like escorts. any updates on int.


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

take joosts idea, but add some mirrors n shit.


----------

